# Should I order the critter nation?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Should I order the critter nation? if so from wayfair.com or drs.fosterandsmith.com? Right now I have the petco rat manor. I would like two get two more rats, but I don't think my parents will let me, I have two rats right now, but if I have a bigger cage they might let me get two more rats.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

Honestly I believe that it is the best cage you could possibly get. It is great quality and lasts forever and you can fit a large number of rats. 6 in single and 12 in a double. Not only is it a great cage quality wise, but its also great for bonding. Well for me it is anyway. I have a DCN and it is perfect because the rats can be up high, close to my face. I swear since I have moved my boys into their DCN from a cage that was lower and on the floor, they have come out of their shell so much. They were very very timid before and now they are not really at all. One you would never even tell he was from a pet store and was a shy rat because he is one of the friendliest boys I have ever met. The other is still slightly timid just when it comes to handling him, but since they have been living in the critter nation they have improved so much. Its really amazing.
Another plus is that the cage is so pretty that I feel the need to keep it very clean and fun looking. I love showing it off to people who come over my house and I could honestly stare at my cages all day. Everything just looks so great in them. No matter what you do. You could put a tub with bedding or use fleece and it will look great no matter what. i highly highly recommend the cage!!


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

As for where to buy it, it depends on if youre looking for a double or single. I would just look for the cheapest place or anywhere that has it on sale at the moment. Also another great thing to do is use ebates when you are buying it. Sign up to ebates and and search the store you are looking to buy it on and click the link to that store through ebates and it will give you a certain percentage of your money back in the form of a check. I use it when buying all my rat supplies and I have gotten a lot of money back from it. And since the cage is such a costly item your sure to get a decent chunk of money back, which may help you justify spending the money. 
http://www.ebates.com/rf.do?referrerid=VsD2cmby7ZRyY2WBMgEIpQ==


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm planning on getting the single, but out of the two places I said which would you get it from?


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

CuteRat2 said:


> I'm planning on getting the single, but out of the two places I said which would you get it from?


Dr. Foster is 139.99 and wayfair is 142.03 so dr. Is cheaper by a little but wayfair is on ebates so you could get a little back plus wayfair has a rewards system if that makes a difference to you. I have ordered from dr. Before and everything was fine. Never ordered from wayfair but I've heard good things and would trust either. So it's a personal choice. I would choose wayfair for the ebates and rewards personally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

How does the ebates thing work? And there both about the same price because I have to pay extra at drs.fosterandsmith.com for the oversized shipping, but wayfair.com is free two day shipping.


----------



## kenzierey (Jan 27, 2014)

CuteRat2 said:


> How does the ebates thing work? And there both about the same price because I have to pay extra at drs.fosterandsmith.com for the oversized shipping, but wayfair.com is free two day shipping.


Then I would definitely do wayfair... Ebates is easy all you have to do is sign up. I posted the link earlier in the thread and you sign up and get a $10 giftcard I believe instantly. And then whenever you online shop you go to ebates first and find the store you are buying something from and click on the link to the store through ebates and it will give you a percentage back based on what you spent. Different stores have different percentages. And then they send you checks every couple months. I have gotten over $100 in checks back and I haven't even been a member very long. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------

